# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  look eten

## je12er1051

mijn vraag is of look goed is voor de gezondheid ,ik eet dagelijks een teentje look of zes in mijn soep is dat te veel of kan dat geen kwaad ,en zo ja voor wat zou het goed kunnen zijn 
bedankt

----------

